# Rival R1, is it 10 speed compatible?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,

Anyone know if Rival R1, if it is 10 speed compatible?

I'm working on a budget and i have 2 sets of 10s shifters already and i'm hoping to go 1x10.

I know that CX1 was 10s compatible but due to Budget i'm hoping R1 will be and save myself a bit of cash i hope.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

ozbikebuddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone know if Rival R1, if it is 10 speed compatible?
> 
> ...


The RD or what? The RD, and crank are 10S compatible.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Well things are moving forward, i have just got a force 10s shifter to go with the apex lhs that i am going to make a brake lever (the rhs Apex is busted, the metal piece where the shifter lever attached, just like all the lhs sides were seen to a while back).

Anyway a Rear Der is next, think a type2 X7 or GX to save some cash, Rival1 wont be out here in Australia for a while yet from what i understand.

Oh yeah, a frame and fork to hang it all off might help a bit too I guess..... lol


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

FYI here is the how the Apex shifter is busted, same as you can see in this pic. be grateful if anyone have an option on how to reapir this>


----------

